# ضبط تقسيمه الكرنك مع عمود الكامه!!!



## vwmk (7 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..
انا عضو جديد واتمنى ان استفيد من دراستكم وخبرتكم العمليه..
كان حلم حياتى ادخل هندسه بس للاسف لم اوفق...المهم ..
انا معايا جولف 1 وعملتلها عمره عند ميكانيكى منه لله....العربيه مخنوقة مش بتسحب خالص مع العلم تم ضبط الكربراتير والكهرباء 100 الف مره والابلاتين والخ.....بصراحه زهقت من الميكانيكيه...المهم بعد البحث والعذاب اكتشفت ان تقسيمه العربيه مش مظبوطه...الحمد لله عندى خبره مش بطاله.

ظبت العلامه بتاعت الكرنك وفكيت اول بوجيه من ناحيه بكره السير علشان اتأكد ان البستم طالع...
جيت ابص على تقسيمه الكامه ملقتش الزمبه على ترس الكامه مش باينه خالص....

فبدأت اشتغل على اساس حركه الصمامات...
ارجو من حضراتكم ان توضحولى ازاى اظبط الكامه من غير علامه ""عن طريق فتح الصمامات وقفلها ولا ايه بالضبط "" 
يعنى لما البستم بيكون عند اعلى نقطه المفروض صمام الدخول يكون مفتوح والعادم يكون مقفول ولا ايه بالضبط ...ارجو الشرح والتوضيح ...مع العلم ان الموتور 8 صمام 

اسف على الاطاله....تحياتى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم 
ابحث عن علامة الضبط علي الجنزير الذي يصل بين عمود الكامات وعمود المرفق ، فإذا لم تهتد ، فهل لديك زاوية فتح الصمام من الكتاب الفني ؟ 
اعطنا الرد حتي نتحرك لنقطة التالية


----------



## commander 15 (7 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم انت عندما ضبط عامود الكرنك وخليت البستم في اعلى نقطة ما هو وضع عامود الكامات 
الوضع الصحيح هو إما ان تجد كلا البلفين مغلقة او كلا البلفين مفتوحة (قد يكون ضبطهم صحيح ولا يحتاج الى اعادة ضبط ) وقد تحتاج فقط إلى ضبط تقسيمة الكهرباء وهذه امرها سهل جدا ان شاء الله


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (7 فبراير 2010)

أهلا أخي الحبيب commander 15
انتظرت مداخلتك ، وخاصة أن الموضوع طُرح سابقا ، ولك فيه كلام جيد ، فبارك الله فيك .:84:
فلا بد وان ننتظر مساعدة المتميزين .


----------



## vwmk (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...
اشكركم على سرعة الرد...بالنسبه لمفتاح زاوية فتح الصمام ليس عندى.
بالنسبه لوضع الصمامين ..الاثنين غير متساويين "" صمام الهواء مغلق بنسبه70% وصمام العادم مغلق بنسبه 50% " يعنى الاتنين غير متساويين


----------



## سمير شربك (8 فبراير 2010)

الأخ السائل : 
أولا يجب أن تكون العلامة موجودة 
ثانيا لنفترض أن العلامة غير موجودة علينا فعل التالي :
يجب أن تكون أول كامتين في الميل اكسنتريك لفوق وآخر كامتين لتحت 
والبستون الأول والرابع لفوق 
وعلى اساس ذلك تبدأ المعايرة مع العلم أن الغولف 1 عبارة عن ليرات تفك كل واحدة وتبدل عند الحاجة 

أتمنى أن أكون قد أعطيتك الأجابة السليمة 

وشكرا للجميع


----------



## commander 15 (8 فبراير 2010)

a.mak قال:


> أهلا أخي الحبيب commander 15
> انتظرت مداخلتك ، وخاصة أن الموضوع طُرح سابقا ، ولك فيه كلام جيد ، فبارك الله فيك .:84:
> فلا بد وان ننتظر مساعدة المتميزين .


اعددت شرحا مطولا ثم توقفت بعد مداخلتك بارك الله فيك
وقد اكتفيت بما ذكرت وننتظر الرد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي سمير ، وزادك علما وخبرة 
وما زلنا ننتظر مداخلة الاخ الكريم commander 15 
بارك الله في الاخوة المتميزين وزادههم علما ، ومداخلاتكم لها ثقلها واحترامها ، فأكثروا منها .


----------



## commander 15 (8 فبراير 2010)

اخي الكريم​ 

التأكد من وضع عامود الكرنك وان ألبستم في النقطة الميتة العليا تماما تماما من اهم الأمور في ضبط عامود الكامات وضبط الإشعال بعد ذلك​ 

سوف أقوم بالشرح وعليك بالاستفسار عن أي شيء غامض أو غير واضح​ 

لذلك اطلب منك إعادة التأكد من العلامة التي على بكرة الكرنك وإن كانت غير واضحة فلا بأس من إدخال مفك من فتحة البوجي رقم واحد للتأكد أن البستم رقم واحد في أعلى نقطة ممكن أن يصل لها واعلم أن الفرق ولو كان بسيطا فإنه يؤثر​ 

وأنا سأفترض أن الكرنك 100/100 وان البستم في أعلى نقطة 100/100 .بعد ذلك عليك بوضع عامود الكامات بحيث تجعل كلا البلفين في البستم رقم 1 في حالة إغلاق ( شوط ضغط ) أي أن الكامات في الاتجاه المعاكس للتكايات تماما وآخذة نفس الزوايا وللتأكد من ذلك تجعل كامات البستم رقم 4 ضاغطة على التكايات ( شوط سحب ) بوضع متساوي تماما وزوايا متساوي ( بلف العادم متجه إلى الإغلاق وقبل أن يتم الإغلاق تماما يبدأ بلف الدخول بالفتح ) هنا يكون كلا البلفين في حالة فتح والآمر يحتاج إلى دقة شديدة قم بعد ذلك بتركيب الجنزير​ 

يمكن بعد ذلك أن تضبط الإشعال أيضا ( كل ذلك دون تحريك عامود الكرنك )قم بتركيب موزع الشرار و ارفع غطاء الموزع لتلاحظ أين يتجه العضو الدوار ( الشاكوش ) على أي من كيبلات البواجي الأربع . الكيبل الذي فوقه تماما يكون للبوجي رقم واحد ثم تبدأ التقسيمة 1-3-4-2 حسب اتجاه الدوران. بعد ذلك يمكنك ضبط وزن البلوف .​ 
هذا و الله اعلم​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 فبراير 2010)

> رجو من حضراتكم ان توضحولى ازاى اظبط الكامه من غير علامه ""عن طريق فتح الصمامات وقفلها ولا ايه بالضبط ""
> يعنى لما البستم بيكون عند اعلى نقطه المفروض صمام الدخول يكون مفتوح والعادم يكون مقفول ولا ايه بالضبط ...ارجو الشرح والتوضيح ...مع العلم ان الموتور 8 صمام


أخي الفاضل 
قدم الاخوان المتميزان -جزاهما الله خيرا - اجابات متميزة ، ارجو ان تساعدك في الضبط المطلوب .


----------



## commander 15 (9 فبراير 2010)

vwmk قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله...
> اشكركم على سرعة الرد...بالنسبه لمفتاح زاوية فتح الصمام ليس عندى.
> بالنسبه لوضع الصمامين ..الاثنين غير متساويين "" صمام الهواء مغلق بنسبه70% وصمام العادم مغلق بنسبه 50% " يعنى الاتنين غير متساويين


 
بهذا الوضع عليك فقط فك بكرة عامود الكامات وتحريك العامود قليلا وعليك الحذر من عدم ادارة عامود الكرنك او الكامات دورة كاملة عندما تكون بكرة الكامات مفصولة كي لا تصطدم البساتم بالبلوف
تنتمنى لك التوفيق​


----------



## vwmk (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
الاخوه الاعضاء...لكم جزيل الشكر...لقد تمت العمليه بنجاح...
مشكور مشكور مشكورعلى مجهودكم العظيم ....
لكم خالص نحياتى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 فبراير 2010)

ألأخ الكريم الفاضل vwmk
الحمد لله أن حُلت مشكلتك.
وكنا نود أن تنقل الي الاخوان والزملاء خبرتك الجديدة التي اكتسبتها في طريقة حل مشكلتك ، ولقد قدم لك اخوان متميزان خبرتهما ، عفوا زلالا ، فنرجوا أن تقدم انت ايضا طريقة حلك لمشكلتك لاخوانك وزملائك ،حيث ان الهدف من الملتقي هو تبادل الخبرات ، ونكن لك من الشاكرين .


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 مارس 2010)

اخي العزيز لقد قام السيد(commander 15)بحل مشكلتك بشكل جميل ومبسط وهو مشكور على الجهد0


----------



## fahdon (21 مارس 2010)

سوف اختصر الكلام يازميلي فاذا كنت تستطيع ان تحصل على اعلى نقطه للبستن رقم واحد فارجو ان تنظرالى الكام
شفت بعد رفع الغطاء وان تضع الكامتين الخاصه بالبستم رقم واحد بحيث تشكل هلال الى الاعلى على ان تكون كامة الاكزوز الى اليمين وهي كذللك بالكولف فتكون الكامتين الاخيرره مؤشره الى الاسفل بشكل قبان وهكذا نسميها 
هلال وقبان مع احترامي


----------



## أبوأحسان (5 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم أيديكم يا بشمهندسين ... بوركتم جميعا


----------



## commander 15 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

أبوأحسان قال:


> تسلم أيديكم يا بشمهندسين ... بوركتم جميعا


 
تسلم يا ابو احسان وبارك الله فيك


----------



## blackmatel (25 ديسمبر 2010)

مبروك اخوي على حل المشكلة وبالتوفيق


----------

